# World Orchestras acronyms (Staatskapelle Berlin)



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm creating a spreadsheet with my music collection and although I haven't decided yet if I'll use full names or abbreviations, some of them are tough nuts.

I'm trying to find the acronym of *Staatskapelle Berlin* but there's nothing on the internet.

Even this specialized site has nothing.

https://www.allacronyms.com/orchestra/abbreviations

SD stands for _Staatskapelle Dresden_ but alas, SB stands for _Santa Barbara Symphony_ 

Any help?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

"SKB"...........??


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

Obvious guess, but no, it's not!

If I don't find something valid, I'll make up my own acronym, like STKB or the above-mentioned SKB.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd go with SKB personally but as long as you know what it is that is all that matters.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

I don't think there is one, as Staatskapelle Dresden does not have one neither. You can have your own code of abbreviation.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Maybe you should translate Staatskapelle Dresden into Dresden National Orchestra, as DNO?


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

Staatskapelle Dresden

Staats (State)
Kapelle (Chapel)
Dresden 

Dresden State Chapel - DSC (English) or SCD (literal)


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

Merl said:


> I'd go with SKB personally but *as long as you know what it is that is all that matters*.


Exactly!
SKB will be my choice.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Most respectfully,what difference does it make. There are some orchestras that go by acronyms and most do not. It’s an unwritten rule.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

The purpose of language is communication and exchange of knowledge. Unless an abbreviation or acronym is widely accepted, easily understood and relatively unambiguous as to meaning then it has failed at it's intended purpose.

Just because you want there to be an acronym for a particular orchestra does not mean that the rest of the world will follow you down that path!

I don't speak German, so take this with with a grain of salt, but my assessment that Staatskapelle Dresden and Staatskapelle Berlin simply do not have an acronym! Just because you want them to somehow have one does not make it so.

*P.S. *Re-reading your original post, this looks like it will be for your very own database, so I guess there is little harm done if you pick your own abbreviation, however I would still suggest not trying to force it. Think about looking at entries 10 or 15 years down the line, unless you create and clearly document a key of abbreviations, you may find yourself scratching your head and wondering what some spreadsheet entries mean. Clarity is important, even if it means some deviation from brevity.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Skakner said:


> Exactly!
> SKB will be my choice.


There is a site on the net where you can suggest it to make official.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The Staatskapellke, Dresden now goes by its original name, the Saxon State orchestra ( Sachsische Staatskapelle, or something like this. And the Dresden State opera is now called the Sachsische Staatsoper .


----------

